# inside diameter of vr6 throttle body?



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

anyone know the size of the vr6 throttle body? Looking to pick up a usrt manifold tomorrow, but need to know whether to order it with a vr6 tb or a mustang tb..
thanks in advance!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: inside diameter of vr6 throttle body? (pr0zac)*

Size and Area:
OBD1 Vr 62mm = 3,017mm*2
OBD2 (Someone Posted as 65, but I measured mine) 68mm = 3.631mm*2


----------

